# looking for a Los Angeles tshirt manufacterer with printing,ironing,packing and sending to Germany



## geeshirt

*looking for a Los Angeles tshirt manufacterer with printing,ironing,packing and sending to Germany* Hello

i saw that many topics allready excist allready. but no one has good quality answer except this one link Variant Art Merchandise & Apparels (they are not reachable no telephone and not working emailaddresses)

but do have america (Los angeles) just one Tshirt Manufactur with all services with producing, printing,ironing,packing and sending

there have to be more but i could not find 10 websites where they officialy say (Yes we do everything you want us to do - as long you are producing with us)

do anybody know any Tshirt Manufacturs who are producing, printing..... etc

i know that there is a way to let produce in 1 factory take the shirts to screenprintery take it from there to poly-packer- and send them by self
I understand this!! 
-but-is this really necessary 

Please give as much quality feedbacks as you can - everything could be helpfull

Sincerly
Guencel


----------



## michellefanfan

Groceries Apparel
Variant Art Merchandise&Apparels

Check them out and see if they can help you.

Bill


----------



## geeshirt

Thank you Michellefanfan

its a usefull link thank you

but i need more links!!


----------



## ARI JOGIEL

We offer a full range of vertically intergrated manufacturing

visit us at www.jogiel.com and check out our team!


----------



## binki

oops, this is a very old thread


----------



## Americanownedapparel

binki said:


> oops, this is a very old thread


Rumor is he’s still clicking links 🤣🤣🤣


----------

